# 99 Cent Store Flicker Candles



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

So today I was at the 99 cent store when I saw these little battery powered tea lights. Nothing I hadn't seen before in other stores, but one thing caught my eye. On the packaging it says you can turn off the "candles" by blowing on them like real candles. I thought to myself "Wow, that sounds cool". I had to buy one to see how they looked and if they really worked. Got to admit, I like the "blow to turn on and off" feature on it. Here is a video of the "candle"


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wow those are really cool..
just what I'm looking for too


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Very cool.


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

I've seen these before, but aren't they a little silly? I mean, the two main advantages of the LED candles are:

1. They won't set your stuff on fire
2. They don't blow out if you put them someplace windy

What's next, LED candles with a heating element? :jol:


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

marcus132 said:


> I've seen these before, but aren't they a little silly? I mean, the two main advantages of the LED candles are:
> 
> 1. They won't set your stuff on fire
> 2. They don't blow out if you put them someplace windy
> ...


Not silly, because the actual rate of flicker changes with the changes of airflow, so think about it, you can walk around with a candelabra and when you walk around the flicker changes. Can have a whole room with these and have a small fan change the rate of flicker in certain areas and not worry about curtains blowing into the real candles and those candles flicker more erratic because the "wind" from outside blows them. They will not go out in a gentle breeze, they will flicker as if a wind is hitting them, only when you give them a nice puff will they go out.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I think Marcus was being sarcastic in a funny way .....but I could be wrong.

Good points also Vamp....
and thats one of the reason I need these ..no fires GOOD


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

frstvamp1r said:


> They will not go out in a gentle breeze, they will flicker as if a wind is hitting them, only when you give them a nice puff will they go out.


Ah, I see. That IS pretty cool.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I guess I was wrong hahaha 

but yes Marcus, they do have them now that feel real but are not


----------



## TommaHawk (Sep 18, 2007)

Are you sure they flicker differently in a small breeze? How would you test that (how could you tell if the flicker rate "changed" while walking around)? That technological spec would be too expensive to put into a $0.99 candle. I can't believe that's how they work - they're either "on flickering", or "off".


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

regardless....for 99 cents, good deal!


----------



## TommaHawk (Sep 18, 2007)

Totally!


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

TommaHawk said:


> Are you sure they flicker differently in a small breeze? How would you test that (how could you tell if the flicker rate "changed" while walking around)? That technological spec would be too expensive to put into a $0.99 candle. I can't believe that's how they work - they're either "on flickering", or "off".


Well I bought one, and when it is just sitting there it is a steady flicker, just kinda "mellow", but when you pick it up and say move it to another spot or walk with it, the flicker becomes more "erratic" and is faster. As for the technology being too expensive to be sold at a .99 cent store...maybe these candles failed quality control...who knows...I know alot of stuff at our .99 cent store are fine...just didn't make it 100% quality control. If someone buys the candles make sure you read the package, some are the flicker kind and others the "flame" just changes colors when a breeze hits it. I almost bought one that just changed colors.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't recall any 99 cent stores around here, has anyone found these anywhere else?

Or would any be willing to buy me some and let me pay you via paypal or something for them plus shipping to 75457?


----------



## Austin:) (Jun 13, 2007)

Those look really cool!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Those are really neat. Can you post which 99cent store it was? Dollar Tree, 99cents only etc.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Dark Star said:


> Those are really neat. Can you post which 99cent store it was? Dollar Tree, 99cents only etc.


I got my flicker candles at the 99cents only store here in So. Cali. I don't know if all of them carry it, but if you want more specifics, it was the 99cents only store in the city of industry, on gale ave.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Now, if I can just figure out how to install these into a taper candle so I don't have to spend 6-8 bucks apiece....


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

WOW! These are a great find becuase when you put them in hard places to reach or just if you have a lot of them, you don't have to reach and turn them off/on. All you have to do is blow on them! I like that feature! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I need to make a list!

I've got so many things to look for it is crazy!
Hope they have those in Florida.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Sorry to step on the thread...



Bilbo said:


> Now, if I can just figure out how to install these into a taper candle so I don't have to spend 6-8 bucks apiece....


I have economy flickering tapers on my website for 5 buck (or less in quantity)

Back to the thread
"There are over 262 99¢ Only Stores as of January 31 2008, with new stores opening all the time. We have locations in California, Nevada, Arizona, and Texas."

A regional chain at this point all.

I am going to china in 10 days, and have some ideas about tealights I want made for me, but I will look for these too. I may have them available on MinionsWeb after the trip.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

While in china see if you can find someone to manufacture a more atomically correct blucky - I stop hijacking this thread now


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

100% correct, caretaker!


----------

